# anyone tell me about



## tshadowchaser (Jul 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me anything about this school?   Sankando Kai Karate Do Mordern Arnis

They have flyers all over my home town saying they are opening here but on the website I found for them    ( listed under  Eternal River School) there is little to no information until you say yo will be a member.

They do say you can make it to blackbelt in their organisation in a year.

thanks for any help on this


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 14, 2014)

how many days a week are you supposed to go ????? i would have thought that maybe 3 years to get first black was more realistic.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2014)

Well they seem to be claiming an association with Remy A. Presas so someone here should know about them. 

However looking at thier ranking system it looks more like 3 years 3 months to 6 years 5 months for a black belt

https://www.eternalriverschool.com/ranking-system.html


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 14, 2014)

I may have read their ranking incorrectly thanks for correcting me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I may have read their ranking incorrectly thanks for correcting me




No worries, the first time I look at it I thought it was 12 months too.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 14, 2014)

think that you gotta add up all the times it takes from those showm above black belt in that chart to get any real idea of timescales and it does look realistic on totting up 

sorry but you aint gunna be a black belt by xmas unfortunately


----------



## DrBarber (Aug 9, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this school?   Sankando Kai Karate Do Mordern Arnis
> 
> They have flyers all over my home town saying they are opening here but on the website I found for them    ( listed under  Eternal River School) there is little to no information until you say yo will be a member.
> 
> ...



Hey there 'chaser,

I read the web site and I found it confusing and full of double-talk.  What I couldn't find out was who is running the school and program.  Do you have any ideas about who is the head guy/gal?
Perhaps these people are rushing this students through the basics in order to use the Lakan rating as the entry to the in-depth, detailed study of Modern Arnis.  Maybe this is subtle 'bait and switch'
scheme in that once you've hooked them with the lakan rating, they'll have too much invested to leave the program and school.  This mere speculation on my part because I don't know who the 
owners of the program are and what credentials they actually can cite.


Sincerely,


Jerome Barber, Ed. D.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 9, 2014)

Mister Barber,
first hello and thanks for taking the time to reply to this thread.
No I do not know for sure yet who these people are.  I'm still looking into it and have a few leads but do not want to put down any names until I am sure. 
From bouncing around there facebook site and following other leads I have seen where they are supposedly practicing. 
I know the instructor at that site having been a fellow student of the instructors instructor. The location is only 20 miles from me and I intend to pay a visit to ask questions.
I had written to Remey Jr's site but no one there seems interested in answering my questions.  That dose not say much for the organization in my opinion as I asked politely about whom this person is. The eternal river school is listed under their banner on their website. 
If you have more influence with them than I do feel free to ask Jrs. people
When I know for sure who these people are and where they studied and what the Sankando Kai Karate Do part of the organization is I'll post it here


----------



## DrBarber (Aug 10, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> Mister Barber,
> first hello and thanks for taking the time to reply to this thread.
> No I do not know for sure yet who these people are.  I'm still looking into it and have a few leads but do not want to put down any names until I am sure.
> From bouncing around there facebook site and following other leads I have seen where they are supposedly practicing.
> ...



Hello 'chaser,

Thanks for the info provided.  I really don't know or have any influence with the Presas Kids.  Good luck with your inquiry.  This whole site seems a bit loosey-goosey to me.

Jerome Barber, Ed. D.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 11, 2014)

https://www.eternalriverschool.com/events.html

It looks like the Modern Arnis connection is them bringing in (not sure of martial arts title based upon their website) Dr. Remy P Presas which is the son of the Late GM Remy A Presas. 
"Taught by Dr. Remy P. Presas Jr.
Facilitated by Grandmaster Doshi and Sempai Daniel Larrabee of the Eternal River School."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 11, 2014)

thanks Rich  
that's about what I'm getting out of it also. Still hunting for the instructors name ( I think I know but am unsure)(( Daniel Larrabee)). and any training history of the people involved
If I am correct I think he got his Black Belt from Dr. Remy P Presas last  year at a seminar in NJ.    But that is just my making a educated guess after following different web site leads.  Still have no idea as to the other organization mentioned or time of study


----------



## swhitney222 (May 18, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I know a little about this school. I live within walking distance from it and opened an Ed Parker's American Kenpo School literally right next to his school. He opened maybe a year and half ago, which is the same time I started teaching out of my house. I eventually grew to large for my living room so found an affordable place next to him. the owner/instructor of the school is Daniel larrabee, I haven't gone over to introduce myself yet mostly been busy with teaching and working full time as well. I plan on going over and saying hi eventually. he does seam to walk by the front of my school often with all 6 or 7 of his kids class (not sure why I think he is trying to show off or something) I would assume he would come in and introduce himself. he looks very young and from my research he only has 7 years of training. I don't know how you get all this titles from only 7 years of training, unless they are honorary. I have been training for 16 years and only hold a 2nd black in kenpo. I know he just recently promoted 2 people to brown belt which for only being open for a year and half seams fast so I am assuming there is not much material to learn. well I hope some of this info leads anyone further.

Shawn Whitney
Quan Fa Martial Arts
www.quanfamartialarts.com


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2016)

Looking at the website he doesn't have any ranking or 'titles' that aren't commensurate with his age. He has a 2nd degree and two 1st degrees, which is entirely reasonable. I can't see anywhere that says how long he's been training but those grades aren't extravagant ones. Different places take different times to grade.
Why would you assume he will come and introduce himself when you won't go and introduce yourself? Do you know whether the ones he has promoted have trained before or were beginners? Do you actually know why he's walking past with his students, I can think of several innocent reasons why. I think you are worrying too much about him and his school so are surmising a lot. Don't fret about what he's doing, just concentrate on your training and students.


----------



## swhitney222 (May 18, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Looking at the website he doesn't have any ranking or 'titles' that aren't commensurate with his age. He has a 2nd degree and two 1st degrees, which is entirely reasonable. I can't see anywhere that says how long he's been training but those grades aren't extravagant ones. Different places take different times to grade.
> Why would you assume he will come and introduce himself when you won't go and introduce yourself? Do you know whether the ones he has promoted have trained before or were beginners? Do you actually know why he's walking past with his students, I can think of several innocent reasons why. I think you are worrying too much about him and his school so are surmising a lot. Don't fret about what he's doing, just concentrate on your training and students.



Like I posted I plan on going to introducing myself, all my information that I collected did not come from his website. I never said what his age was but he looks very young. yes I know that the students that promoted to brown are beginners. I have no problems or worries about his school. I am just stating the facts. I know that he posted his discount on his web site right after I opened so I would think it would be fair to say he is more concerned about my school. since we are the only schools in North Brookfield.   

"No Contracts Required! No Signup Fees! The Eternal River School will match any class price discount, tuition coupon and promotional signup/registration fee of *any martial arts school/gym in the town of North Brookfield." *Plus 15% off matched price for the rest of 2016.

plus I have already been contacted from students parents that are un-happy with the training part. mostly because the parents have trained before and are educated in the martial arts.


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2016)

Competition is good.


----------



## swhitney222 (Jun 2, 2016)

I visited this school. and met this "grand master Doshi" of the school eternal rivers. Watch out just found out last night that he is A level 3 sex offender and his actual name is David G. Sanderson. got convicted of raping multiple kids at his karate studio back in 1991. Sex offender from Barre allegedly working with children in North Brookfield


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 2, 2016)

it seems Mr sanderson did 10 years in prison and was not legally allowed to open a martial art school. so to work around the law he had a student open the school for him under the students name.  i would guess that the new school he is opening in your area is also under a students name. that is why he was using the alias name "grandmaster doshi".   
tshadowchaser i would notify the local law enforcment to give them the heads up. he is in violation of his legal requirements as a sex offender.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 2, 2016)

ADMIN NOTE:
Thread moved to Horror Stories, as it properly belongs there.

jks9199
MT Admin


----------

